# "In Her Name" makes Fantasy Book Critic's list of top 2008 indie books - woohoo!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I hadn't checked the Fantasy Book Critic site in a while, but just noticed that they posted the top books they reviewed in 2008 in various categories. And guess what their top pick was for independently published books in the fantasy category? IN HER NAME! Yo! 



> *Notable Indie Books:*
> 
> _*1) "In Her Name" by Michael R. Hicks. Space opera, military sf and magic. Reviewed HERE.*_
> 2) "The Riddler's Gift: The First Tale of the Lifesong" by Greg Hamerton. Girl discovers her magical powers; superb style and a page turner to boot. Reviewed HERE.
> ...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Way to go Mike!!!!!!!  I'm doing the happy dance for you!!!      


theresam


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats. You definitely deserve it. In Her Name was one of the best books I read in 2008.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Congradulations. Im really happy for you. That is so cool.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!  I know I am really enjoying it!
Congratulations Mike!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats!

I'll have to download it as soon as I get my Kindle.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I thought that was way cool. Now if I can just get Oprah to read it... LOL! 

BTW - ogie287, if you wanted to check it out before you get your Kindle, you can check out the first chapters in PDF to see if you like it...


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!!!  I'm going to read it right away.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

WOOOHOOOO!!! That is awesome news!!!!  CONGRATS

I have just started book three, and totally agree with it's placement


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here, Mike, it's yours. You deserve it.










Seriously, that is great news. I found myself sliding past this week's chapters and had to stop myself from reading ahead.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Isn't this wonderful! I'm so proud of this man!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Isn't this wonderful! I'm so proud of this man!


Behind every great man ...

You should both be proud.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! How cool is that? Congratulations, Mike.

EDIT: But you've gotta wear the hat now.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!! I'm very happy for you Mike. Well done!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations!  I really need to read your book, I guess.  It's been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kongrats, Mike!!!!!  Finally.... well-deserved recognition in agreement with what those of us who have read this wonderful book have been saying for some time now!!  And on top of that.... the atomic hat!  I just showed my husband the picture of the atomic hat and he said, "I sure hope that hat is very expensive or else I know you'll be ordering one like it soon."  It is SUCH a cool hat and you and Gertie definitely deserve it!!  We're so happy for you...... three cheers for In Her Name.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I bow down in humble submission to Gertie, Queen of Hats. I finally got her to let me wear the Kool Atomic Hat! 










Now Oprah should *really* see this!! LOL!!

And thanks so much everybody!! Yee-haa!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Congratulations Mike! I downloaded "IHN", after enjoying the sample, but this darn Outlander series has it's hooks in me something fierce, and I haven't been able to read other works at the moment. I have "IHN", "Fevre Dream" and "High Risk" pummeling each other for my next read.  

Gertie, that's quite some hat. 

Nemo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I bow down in humble submission to Gertie, Queen of Hats. I finally got her to let me wear the Kool Atomic Hat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hat becomes you. Humble yet fashionable.



Mnemosyne said:


> Congratulations Mike! I downloaded "IHN", after enjoying the sample, but this darn Outlander series has it's hooks in me something fierce, and I haven't been able to read other works at the moment. I have "IHN", "Fevre Dream" and "High Risk" pummeling each other for my next read.


We'll be reading parts 6 and 7 of _Outlander _next week. The last two sections are just too intense to put down. Then you can happily delve into _In Her Name_. You know how I have said about a thousand times that _Outlander_ isn't your typical romance novel? Well, you can believe me when I say that _In Her Name _isn't your typical sci-fi novel.



> Gertie, that's quite some hat.
> 
> Nemo


Thank you. I pride myself on my keen fashion sense.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome...Great job Mike.  IHN is in my backlog of books to read, but I believe it just got bumped up.  Now if I can just find the time to finish Judas Unchained, I can start on IHN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Mike, woohoo!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Awesome...Great job Mike. IHN is in my backlog of books to read, but I believe it just got bumped up. Now if I can just find the time to finish Judas Unchained, I can start on IHN.


OMG - Judas Unchained! It took me *forever* to read Pandora's Star, then you should've heard me griping when it just chopped off right as the story was finally getting good. I read Judas Unchained mainly because I figured I'd already invested so much time in the first "half" of the story that I was obligated to finish it. I guess I got my money's worth in terms of time spent reading (and the author has a brilliant imagination), but I have to confess that I'm probably not going to be reading any more from Hamilton any time soon. Go ahead and read IHN - you'll have that done in a flash. Judas Unchained will still be waiting for ya! LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Mike! That's great news.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hearty Congratulations, Mike.  How exciting!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Mike!  After the first week of the Book Klub, I can totally see why IHN topped the list!

N


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well deserved!  and all those other kudos!

NOW maybe they will think a movie


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju said:


> Well deserved! and all those other kudos!
> 
> NOW maybe they will think a movie


I'm still sitting here waiting for Hrithik Roshan's agent to call...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, BTW, while I'm guzzling the bubbly (well, actually, snorking up some coffee flavored with irish cream - yum!), I just posted the next set of questions for the IHN Book Klub (chapters 6-10).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo Mike!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Woo Hoo Mike!!


Thanks! And there's supposed to be another review coming out Tuesday by The Book Smugglers...


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike, a well-deserved congratulations to you.  I started IHN a week ago, and I am down to the very end, but haven't read it today because I don't want it to end.  Seriously, this is one of my favorite reads in quite a while and that's high praise as I read about a book a week.  I will write a review on the Amazon site when I'm finished with the book.  I guess I will suck it up and finish the book today, but I will be really, really sad when it's over.  I loved the characters ... the story ... and I can't tell you the number of times I've cussed you during the twists and turns of the story line (you can't do that to Reza!!!).  Thanks for the enriching story.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I know what you mean Bruinboy - that's why I am dragging my feet finishing it -


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news Mike! Congrats.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Mike, a well-deserved congratulations to you. I started IHN a week ago, and I am down to the very end, but haven't read it today because I don't want it to end. Seriously, this is one of my favorite reads in quite a while and that's high praise as I read about a book a week. I will write a review on the Amazon site when I'm finished with the book. I guess I will suck it up and finish the book today, but I will be really, really sad when it's over. I loved the characters ... the story ... and I can't tell you the number of times I've cussed you during the twists and turns of the story line (you can't do that to Reza!!!). Thanks for the enriching story.


Bruinboy - Thanks so much, I'm glad you're enjoying it! And you read a book a week? Good grief! I think you read more than my wife, Jan, does... 

And don't blame me for Reza's trials and tribulations - it's all the fault of my fingers as they were typing the story! I had no idea what was going to happen next as I was typing...LOL!!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike -

What wonderful news!!  Do post when the other review is released on Tuesday.

Congratulations  

Marci


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats! Thats wonderful news!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, all! 

The next review is supposed to be out tomorrow at The Book Smugglers. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed (well, not as tight as I would normally, since one of the gals who runs the site said that she really enjoyed the book, so that's always a good sign!)...


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Congratulations!  That is so amazingly awesome!  I haven't read IHN yet, but it will be one of my first downloads to my Kindle.  I am a fast reader so maybe I will even be able to catch up with the book klub.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> Congratulations! That is so amazingly awesome! I haven't read IHN yet, but it will be one of my first downloads to my Kindle. I am a fast reader so maybe I will even be able to catch up with the book klub.


Thanks!! 

And hey, if you want to check out the book before you get your Kindle, I've got the first four chapters in a PDF download from my site...


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike -

The review is up! It's awesome 

I was just checking the site out and _there it was_!

I now subscribe to the RSS feed. What a cool site.

Marci


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonderful review.  I would disagree with them on only one point, but I can understand it.  Obviously if they were reading IHN on Kindle, they wouldn't be calling it "Teh Bible."


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL. Good point, Gertie!

Isn't that a wonderful review, tho! So proud of my man!

I also love that site. I enjoyed reading through their reviews and getting more samples for my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Isn't that a wonderful review, tho! So proud of my man!


That's why I passed on the Kool Atomic Hat.  

It's an accomplishment to even write a book, good or bad. To have it published and well-received is awesome.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm gonna CRY    how wonderful, for one of our own  

You will remember us when you become famous won't you


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju said:


> I'm gonna CRY  how wonderful, for one of our own
> 
> You will remember us when you become famous won't you


Hey, you can all star in the movie - paint yourselves blue, suit up in armor, and grab a sword! Woo-hoo! In the meantime I'll run like heck... 

I have to say, that was pretty cool, though. Nice way to start the day!

For anybody who's interested in checking it out who didn't see it, here's the Book Smugglers review of _In Her Name_. As the others above said, too, it's a neat site with lots of good reviews!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, you can all star in the movie - paint yourselves blue, suit up in armor, and grab a sword! Woo-hoo! In the meantime I'll run like heck...


Oooh, oooh, I wanna be Tesh Dar. I'm not big enough, but I'm old enough and mean enough and blue is my best color!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Oooh, oooh, I wanna be Tesh Dar. I'm not big enough, but I'm old enough and mean enough and blue is my best color!


Don't worry about being too small - they figured out how to deal with that in the LOTR movies! And I wouldn't mind if Peter Jackson directed this one...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Don't worry about being too small - they figured out how to deal with that in the LOTR movies! And I wouldn't mind if Peter Jackson directed this one...


Absolutely. They should have gotten PJ to direct the HP movies. I also wouldn't mind if he directed _Outlander_.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Absolutely. They should have gotten PJ to direct the HP movies. I also wouldn't mind if he directed _Outlander_.


Oooh, that would be awesome!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, you can all star in the movie - paint yourselves blue, suit up in armor, and grab a sword! Woo-hoo! In the meantime I'll run like heck...
> 
> I have to say, that was pretty cool, though. Nice way to start the day!
> 
> For anybody who's interested in checking it out who didn't see it, here's the Book Smugglers review of _In Her Name_. As the others above said, too, it's a neat site with lots of good reviews!


oooo... I look good in blue!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

What an awesome review Mike!! Congratulations!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats! I don;t even normally read books of that type, but I will give it a try!


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats! Nice accolades indeed. I'll check it out tomorrow


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations!  What an awesome review. 

Keep them coming and remember us when Barbara Walters asks you for an interview.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh no, not Baba Wawa, We're shooting for Oprah!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh no, not Baba Wawa, We're shooting for Oprah!


I don't watch much tv other than news or sports, but Oprah! You betcha - Be sure and let us know!!

Anyone here have access to Oprah ??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TM said:


> Congrats! I don;t even normally read books of that type, but I will give it a try!


One of the reasons I don't read books of this type is that the authors create worlds impossible to understand (at least for me) and names difficult to pronounce, making it hard to follow the story. Mike doesn't do that. It's an easy, if engrossing, read.



ScrappingForever said:


> Oh no, not Baba Wawa, We're shooting for Oprah!


Thanks, Jan. Not even for you guys would I watch The View.  Oprah I can handle.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju said:


> Anyone here have access to Oprah ??


Why don't we all just email her? She would be bound to get the hint then!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Aww, I love y'all (especially Jan)!  

And besides all starring in the movie, if I ever made it to Oprah (ha!), I'd say it was all because of my friends on KINDLEBOARDS!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

TM said:


> Congrats! I don;t even normally read books of that type, but I will give it a try!


Well, that's one thing that seems to be consistent among readers who wouldn't normally look at a sci-fi/fantasy-looking book, but who have happened to pick up _In Her Name_ for whatever reason: they seem to enjoy it. 

I think that may be because it has "high fantasy" things - swords and sorcery, if you will - but it's not portrayed as magic; it's got sci-fi things going on (mostly military SF), but any gadgets and technology are really just accessories to the story; it's got a bit of political intrigue, but it's not a thriller; and it's a love story, but not a typical romance.

That seems like a ridiculous mish-mash, but it seems to work! LOL!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

absolutely and unequivocally a 5 STAR


----------

